# Haugh's Products Stove S244E anyone?



## VCBurner (Jan 7, 2010)

Do you know where I can find a diagram showing the interior design of this stove.  I've found out just about everything other than the manual and how the stoves design actually works.  It looks like a pretty generic design with a lot of similarities to a lot of stoves.  That often means that it works well enough to have multiple copies/versions of it.  I'm assuming that this stove is now a Century High Efficiency EPA Stove model S244E.  It looks like a nice little stove with a good fireview window.  I only need it to heat about a thousand square feet.  Specs: 74.5% e rating,  18" logs, 26100 BTU/hr, up to 1000sq ft.  Haugh's model S244E.  Would anyone be willing to share info about this stove.  Seems like a good little heater.


----------



## Rob From Wisconsin (Jan 7, 2010)

I had two of them.
The best litttle stove you can get for the money, in my mind.
I was totally impressed with the "fireshow" & efficiency.

If you need more info., I believe you can go to the Vermont Castings Website.
The model number is still valid, but I believe it is now a "Dutchwest" product.


----------



## mellow (Jan 7, 2010)

http://literature.mhsc.com/vermont_castings/manuals/30004576_CDW244_4.pdf

Have fun, they are great little heaters, time proven design.  Not as efficient as today's stoves but still pretty good.


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 7, 2010)

Rob From Wisconsin said:
			
		

> I had two of them.
> The best litttle stove you can get for the money, in my mind.
> I was totally impressed with the "fireshow" & efficiency.
> 
> ...



"That was the feeling I got from the research.  I went on the VC site and got some specs but could not acces the manuals or brochure.  This seems to happen with a lot of manuals I try to access from VC.  Are you sure it's a Dutchwest now?  I found it with the same model #S244E as a Century product.  Can you describe how the secondary burn works on it?  Thanks for the reply."


----------



## mellow (Jan 7, 2010)

Haughs was bought by Century (CFM) and then Century was bought by Vermont Castings and relabeled as DutchWest.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 7, 2010)

1980 Solar Wood Company establish - Gord Cook, Orillia 
- Began producing his own product line of wood stoves 
- Expanded into Fiberglass diving boards, pool steps, pool slides, & 8 ft. sailboats

1982 Solar Wood began making one model of wood stove for Haugh's products for SEARS 
-  One model, 14 employees, 5,000 sq ft

1984 Haugh's Products purchased the building & equipment from Solar Wood 
-  Began to grow the stove business to other mass merchants: Canadian Tire, Beaver Lumber, etc.

1986 First Building Expansion

1987 First EPA approved stoves developed

1988 Second Building Expansion

1990 Third Building Expansion

1992 Last Building Expansion, building was now 52,000 sq ft employing close to 100 employees during the busy season

1994 Haugh's Products developed "Century Heating" line of stoves

1997 Orillia facility was purchased by Jacuzzi
- Facility continued to make pool parts, now for Jacuzzi

2003 CFM purchases the Jacuzzi Heating division 
- Continued to supply labor for pool parts, material & machines owned by the pool division

2006 CFM Orillia continues to employ +100 employees manufacturing wood stoves 
- Continue to supply labor to produce parts for pool company

2008 CFM Corporation seeks protection from its creditors. Under the Monitor's supervision, the assets of CFM have been sold to various entities. Stove Builder International has purchased, as of July 19, 2008, the assets of the CFM's plate steel stove division located in Orillia, Ontario. More precisely, SBI has acquired all the rights to the Century Heating brand.


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 7, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> 1980 Solar Wood Company establish - Gord Cook, Orillia
> - Began producing his own product line of wood stoves



"Thanks BrotherBart, awesome hitory of the brand.  I had heard about the purchase by Jacuzzi, but the rest was blank space.  Do you know where I could get a manual or explanation of how this design works?"


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 7, 2010)

Manual and stuff:

http://www.century-heating.com/product.aspx?CategoId=1&Id=518


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 7, 2010)

mellow said:
			
		

> http://literature.mhsc.com/vermont_castings/manuals/30004576_CDW244_4.pdf
> 
> Have fun, they are great little heaters, time proven design.  Not as efficient as today's stoves but still pretty good.



"Thanks for the info, Mellow.  I'm looking forward to putting it in my fireplace.  How long do they burn with one load? "


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 7, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Manual and stuff:
> 
> http://www.century-heating.com/product.aspx?CategoId=1&Id=518



"Thanks for the quick response!"


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 7, 2010)

Rob From Wisconsin said:
			
		

> I had two of them.
> The best litttle stove you can get for the money, in my mind.
> I was totally impressed with the "fireshow" & efficiency.
> 
> ...



" How long did a full load burn?  Did you have a total of 4 firebricks for a baffle (double layer on each side) or two (single layer)?"


----------



## G-Man (Jan 17, 2010)

My stove of this model has two threaded bolts that will seem to clamp down on the air control slide. Does anyone know what purpose thes bolts serve?  I don't see these bolt in any of the pdf manuals.


----------



## thechknhwk (Oct 22, 2010)

I have been looking through several of the S244 threads to see if anyone has said anything about parts for this stove, but I didn't see anything.  My front glass was recently shattered by a crowbar (don't ask, lol), and I need to purchase a new one.  The dealers off of Century's webpage want $165.00 for the glass and I have found it as cheap as $123, but that's about 1/3 of what I paid for the stove brand new - seems like a ripoff to me.  Anyone know of a reliable and fairly priced parts outlet for this unit?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 22, 2010)

Check with local glass shops. What you are looking for is "Pyroceram" or "Neoceram" ceramic glass. But the $123 is in the ball park of what you are gonna be paying for it.


----------



## thechknhwk (Oct 23, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Check with local glass shops. What you are looking for is "Pyroceram" or "Neoceram" ceramic glass. But the $123 is in the ball park of what you are gonna be paying for it.



Thanks for the response.  The stove is a good little unit that I enjoy using to heat my 24x32 garage even if my buddies laugh at my puny little stove


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2010)

You could also try www.onedayglass.com. Be sure to measure carefully including its thickness. Pyroceram is 1/8", Neoceram is 3/16" thick.


----------



## thechknhwk (Oct 23, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> You could also try www.onedayglass.com. Be sure to measure carefully including its thickness. Pyroceram is 1/8", Neoceram is 3/16" thick.



That's what I'm talking about.  I don't have the exact measurements, but an approximation puts the price @$83.  Thanks for the info!!


----------

